# Hello from Portugal



## Lusitano (Aug 31, 2014)

*The marks are RA 8812 17 17 DRG*



















I'm 41 and I'm a portuguese II world war aircraft enthusiast and old artifacts and need some help to identify blade properller.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 31, 2014)

Welcome aboard but the picture isn't showing. The forum has some issues earlier so try again.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 31, 2014)

Welcome to the family Lusitano....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 31, 2014)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 31, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## parsifal (Sep 1, 2014)

welcome lusitano. I cant see your image Im sorry to say


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 1, 2014)

G'day Lusitano, welcome from a long, long way away.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 1, 2014)

Welcome from England.


----------



## Lusitano (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2014)

The general view of the prop blade would be helpful too.


----------



## Lusitano (Sep 1, 2014)

Wurger said:


> The general view of the prop blade would be helpful too.


----------



## Lusitano (Sep 1, 2014)

the marks are - RA8812 17 17 DRG


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome, Lusitano. I can say without getting out the books that it's a Rotol prop blade. Could be from a Spitfire. No doubt someone with the right info and more time can ID the drawing number.


----------



## Lusitano (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks very much nuumann, like to some more opinions but a spitfire to me is seriously top !!!!


----------



## Siddley (Sep 2, 2014)

Hola from Spain


----------



## Njaco (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SANCER (Sep 2, 2014)

Bienvenido al foro* Lusitano*!! 

You will find interesting things here.
That fantastic prop you have. Sure someone will know to inform.

Greetings from México


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome.


----------

